# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  هوميروس ملحمة من الغموض

## هيثم الفقى

شاعر إغريقي  شهير وأحد أعلام الأدب في العصور التاريخية القديمة، احتل هوميروس مكانة  عظيمة عند شعبه، فيعد رمزاً للوطنية ومصور للتاريخ اليوناني القديم،  وهوميروس هو صاحب الملحمتين الشعريتين الإلياذة والأوديسا" واللتين حصل  بهما هوميروس على لقب" صاحب أعظم الملاحم البطولية في التاريخ"، هذا على  الرغم من الغموض الذي يحيط به.
قال أفلاطون عنه إن من بين  الإغريق من يعتقد اعتقاداً راسخاً أن "هوميروس يستحق أن ينظر إليه كمعلم في  مجال إدارة الشئون الإنسانية وتهذيبها، وأن على المرء أن ينسق حياته كلها  مترسماً خطى هذا الشاعر".
ظهر الكثير من الجدل والخلاف حول  هوميروس في نشأته وحياته بل أن البعض يشكك في وجوده أصلاً ويقال إنه ربما  يكون شخصية أسطورية، كما شكك البعض الأخر في إذا ما كانت الملحمتين  الشعريتين منسوبتين إليه بالفعل أم لأخرين، ولكن على الرغم من هذا تبقى  الإلياذة والأوديسا شاهدتين على أديب عبقري جسد بهما العديد من الأحداث  التاريخية الهامة.  
عرفت أشعار هوميروس بتأثيرها البالغ في الأدب  والثقافة والتربية، والتي أصبح ينظر إليها على أنها أساس للأخلاق ومعين  للعلم والمعرفة، عمل هوميروس على التدقيق والتهذيب في أساليبه الشعرية مما  جعله دائم الارتقاء بها وقد ظهر هذا في ملحمتيه الشعريتين الخالدتين "  الإلياذة والأوديسا" وهما عبارة عن قصتين شعريتين تمكن بهما هوميروس من  احتلال مكانة بارزة في الأدب العالمي.

حياته
     تعددت  آراء العلماء حول نشأة هوميروس فلا أحد يعلم على وجه الدقة شيء عن حياة هذا  الشاعر، فمنهم من يرجع نسبه إلى عدد من الآلهة الإغريقية القديمة، ومنهم  من يرجع نسبه إلى عائلة متواضعة الحال ومن المرجح أن هذا الجدل قد نشأ حوله  نتيجة لأنه لم يكن مثل باقي الشعراء الذين يذكرون شيئاً من حياتهم في  قصائدهم الشعرية، مما أفسح المجال أمام العديد من العلماء لكي يحيكوا القصص  المختلفة حول نشأته وحياته.
يقال إن هوميروس قد مال في الصغر  إلى سماع القصائد وحفظ الأناشيد، وأنه بدأ يتغنى بشعره فتم رفضه في بداية  الأمر وذاق مرارة الفقر، ثم نبغ بعد ذلك وزاد إتقانه للأدوات الشعرية فوجد  الاستحسان والقبول من طبقة الأثرياء التي تنافست لدعوته للقصور من اجل  التغني بأمجادهم والإشادة بتاريخهم هم وأسرهم وأبطالهم، ومن خلال ذلك تنقل  هوميروس بين العديد من المدن الأمر الذي جعله يجمع قدر كبير من الثقافات  والمعرفة عن عادات ومعتقدات مختلفة، مما جعل عنده رصيد ضخم من المعلومات  والذي ساعده بعد ذلك على نظم العديد من القصائد التي تخلد المواقف والأحداث  التاريخية.
وتشير عدد من الروايات أن هوميروس كان ضريراً  أو أنه كان مبصراً وفقد بصره بعد ذلك، كما يقال إنه عاش عمراً طويلاً ومات  بجزيرة تدعى "ايوس".

اختلاف بين العلماء
     اختلف  العلماء في العصر الذي وجد به هوميروس فقال هيكاتيوس والذي يعد أول مؤرخ  يوناني "أن هوميروس عاصر الحرب الطروادية والتي قام بوصف أحداثها، ويدل هذا  على أنه ازدهر في منتصف القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد"، ولكن جاء هيرودت  مخالفاً لهذا الرأي مؤكداً أن هوميروس ظهر في منتصف القرن التاسع، ثم ظهر  رأي آخر جاء به السفسطائي "ثيوبوميوس" وجعله معاصراً للشاعر الهجائي  أرخيلوخوس والذي ذاعت شهرته في منتصف القرن السابع قبل الميلاد وبالتالي  كان لكل من المؤرخين الثلاثة رأياً مختلفاً عن الأخر.
ولكن جاءت  الأبحاث بعد ذلك مؤيده لرأي هيرودت فعندما تم دراسة لغة هوميروس وجدوها لغة  القرنين التاسع والثامن ق.م وليست لغة العصر الموكيني التي كانت ضاربة في  القدم وتضم العديد من الألفاظ  النادرة والكلمات العتيقة الغير مألوفة، كما  أنها لم تكن لغة الشعر الغنائي والتي تمتلئ بالحركة لتوافق الألحان  الموسيقية، وكانت نتيجة هذه الدراسات أن هوميروس عاش في أواخر القرن التاسع  ق.م  بعد انتهاء حرب طروادة وقبل ازدهار الشعر الغنائي بقرون، فقام بوصف  أحداث هذه المعركة بناء على الروايات التي سمعها والآثار التي شاهدها في  ربوع اليونان، ثم قام بوصف الأحداث في لوحات تصور المجتمع الذي عاش فيه،  والحضارات التي عاصرها، فقام بتسجيل حياة اليونانيين فيما بين القرن الثاني  عشر وأوائل الثامن قبل الميلاد وقام بعرضها في أسلوب قصصي روائي يمزج بين  الواقع والأسطورة.

الأدب اليوناني وملحمتي هوميروس








عرف الأدب اليوناني كأقدم أنواع الأدب وأكثرها  تأثيراً في النواحي الثقافية والأدبية في العالم أجمع، وقام الكتاب الإغريق  بالتعرض لكافة الأشكال الأدبية والشعرية فقاموا بتسجيل الشعر الغنائي،  والملحمي، والمسرحيات الهزلية، والرسائل الأدبية وسير البطولات، وكان الشعر  الملحمي أكثر الأشكال الأدبية المميزة في الأدب اليوناني والذي كان  هوميروس من أبرز رواده فقدم أبرز ملحمتين في التاريخ وهما الإلياذة  والأوديسا .
قام هوميروس في الإلياذة بالتعرض لحروب طروادة  بأسلوب شعري دقيق وسهل واصفاً العمل الملحمي بدقة مستخدماً التشبيه، والصور  البلاغية الرائعة فكان متمكناً من أدواته الشعرية مما جعله يعرضها بشكل  متميز، وفي الأوديسا  قام بسرد مغامرات البطل الإغريقي " أوديسيوس" وهو  عائد إلى وطنه بعد سقوط طروادة. 
للأمانة العلمية :  منقول

----------

